
Berkeley Computer Vision Class - myffical
http://www.vision-class.org/
======
anthonycerra
I'm relatively young (25) and I still get goosebumps whenever I see online
courses on cutting edge technologies offered by universities for free. What an
amazing time to be alive.

~~~
dpeck
In the interest of keeping you from making the mistake again, and possibly in
company that wouldn't be forgiving, the term "ivy league" isn't a generic term
for academically prestigious schools but refers to a specific group of schools
in the northeast us. Brown University, Columbia University, Cornell
University, Dartmouth College, Harvard University, Princeton University, the
University of Pennsylvania, and Yale University.

[http://etcweb.princeton.edu/CampusWWW/Companion/ivy_league.h...](http://etcweb.princeton.edu/CampusWWW/Companion/ivy_league.html)

~~~
anthonycerra
edited, thanks for the correction!

------
apu
Jitendra Malik, the instructor for this course, is a giant in the field of
Computer Vision. I've heard he's also a fantastic teacher.

------
brown9-2
I wonder if this Berkeley offering has anything to do with why the other
Stanford/Coursera courses have all been delayed. The most recent emails
claimed the delay was for "legal/administrative issues". I wonder how Stanford
feels about Coursera working with Berkeley also.

~~~
bdon
Doubtful. Some of the already-scheduled course offerings feature Berkeley
faculty:

<http://www.saas-class.org/> <http://www.security-class.org/>

------
le_isms
I took CV in college and it completely changed how I looked at
math/programming. Highly recommended!!

~~~
exim
For me, it changed how I looked at statistics. It was irrelevant regarding
programming in general.

------
mgallivan
Computer Vision is a very interesting domain. If you're considering taking
this course, do.

~~~
zackattack
It's one of the classes I regret not taking in college, so I signed up. But I
remember hardly anything from my Linear Algebra -- and I never really
developed an intuition for the grand significance of, say, eigenvalues.

~~~
seiji
Are other people in this "want to know more, but forgot most of the base
material" level? I've been working on an education project that'll get you
from probability and statistics through linear algebra up to machine
intelligence and computer vision. It'll also have "normal people" tracks like
nutrition/fitness and understanding happiness in our mad, mad world.

Think of it as those stanford courses, but more organized, better produced,
less transient, and with in person office hours (weekly in palo alto and SF).

If you'd like details, or a trial, or if you're brilliant and want to help or
make course materials, email me. The more people bug me about finishing it,
the quicker it'll get finished.

------
radicaldreamer
Isn't this what Vicarious is trying to do?

